# Fast & Furious,in theaters 4/3/09



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

For fans of 'The Fast And The Furious' film franchise,Vin Diesel and Paul Walker are back again for the fourth installment of this franchise.
It is due in theaters on April 3,2009.
This film has not been rated yet.

http://www.fastandfuriousmovie.net/


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I've enjoyed all of them. This one sounds promising.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Vin Diesel needs something big -- after the disaster that Babylon AD was.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Sounds like it could be good with Diesel and Walker. The last one kinda strayed a lot from the original premise IMO.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i am looking forward to this one(unlike the last 2)


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

A new trailer is now running on the film's official site.

http://www.fastandfuriousmovie.net/


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thought I would give this a bump,since it will be in theaters,effective tomorrow.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> Thought I would give this a bump,since it will be in theaters,effective tomorrow.


Can't wait to hear some reviews, I'm actually looking forward to this one.


----------

